# Turkey Pot call



## Wildthings (Apr 13, 2022)

Well what the pot call lured in!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 13, 2022)

Beautiful! Is that a Rio Grande?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 13, 2022)

Beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TTP GC (Apr 13, 2022)

Nice new logo

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 13, 2022)

Sweeeeeet!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac (Apr 13, 2022)

Beautiful......but makes lousy gravy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 13, 2022)

World Class!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 13, 2022)

Beautiful work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 13, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Beautiful! Is that a Rio Grande?


Yes, it is. Pretty much all we have in Texas except the eastern Piney woods where they are reintroducing "Easterns"


TTP GC said:


> Nice new logo


????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 13, 2022)

That's really beautiful! 
I wasn't aware turkeys came in different models.?.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 13, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> That's really beautiful!
> I wasn't aware turkeys came in different models.?.


I think there are 4 wild models in the states


----------



## Ray D (Apr 13, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I think there are 4 wild models in the states


5 if your lucky enough to hunt the Goulds. Arizona and New Mexico have limited opportunities for them……and of course Mexico if your brave enough. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 13, 2022)

Ray D said:


> 5 if your lucky enough to hunt the Goulds. Arizona and New Mexico have limited opportunities for them……and of course Mexico if your brave enough. Lol


Lol Mexico is playing with fire. No way I would go down there right now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 13, 2022)

Eastern, Merriams, Goulds, Rio Grande and Osceola are considered the slam. Then there's the super slam which includes the Occelated from the Central Mexico area

I have killed Rios only! I have mounted Rios, Easterns, 1 Merriam and 1 Gould. The Gould was huge!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 15, 2022)

I found a picture with 3 species l - r Goulds, Eastern, Rio, Rio

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 15, 2022)

This eastern wanted to pose for a picture this morning

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 15, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> I found a picture with 3 species l - r Goulds, Eastern, Rio, Rio
> View attachment 225600


Great looking mounts!


----------



## Ray D (Apr 15, 2022)

Trob115 said:


> This eastern wanted to pose for a picture this morning
> 
> View attachment 225606


Congratulations!


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 15, 2022)

Ray D said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you. I've been very blessed to have birds this year. None of my hunting buddies around the state are having much success. I still haven't heard much gobbling at all. Even our biologists are saying the data is showing much less gobbling activity. This bird only gobbled 1 time on the roost, but eventually got fired up later in the morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ray D (Apr 15, 2022)

Trob115 said:


> Thank you. I've been very blessed to have birds this year. None of my hunting buddies around the state are having much success. I still haven't heard much gobbling at all. Even our biologists are saying the data is showing much less gobbling activity. This bird only gobbled 1 time on the roost, but eventually got fired up later in the morning.


Gotta love when one fires up in the late morning/afternoon. That often ends well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 15, 2022)

There is another color out there...


Not my picture. I am wondering if his genetics might have snuck off a farm somewhere...this was shot here in Tennessee this season.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 15, 2022)

There's lots of color phases out there with a smoke phase being one of my favorites. But it is still an Easterm

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 15, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> There's lots of color phases out there with a smoke phase being one of my favorites. But it is still an Easterm
> 
> View attachment 225631


That is a drop dead gorgeous bird...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## djg (Apr 20, 2022)

Man your work is outstanding!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 22, 2022)

T


djg said:


> Man your work is outstanding!


Thanks for the kind words


----------

